
Neil deGrasse Tyson Doesn't Think Elon Musk's SpaceX Will Put People On Mars - bane
http://www.businessinsider.com/neil-degrasse-tyson-elon-musk-spacex-2013-8
======
devx
First off, Elon Musk has more than a "profit incentive" to go to Mars. He just
wants to do it for himself and for human kind. As soon as his SpaceX profits
and technology will allow him to do that, he will do it.

Neil deGrasse Tyson is lumping him together with all the other corporations
that only follow their profit incentive. I get that, but I don't think it's a
fair characterization of SpaceX and Elon Musk, too.

Second, I do think there will be a profit incentive for companies to do that
eventually, anyway. I don't know how or why exactly, and it may not happen
during the first few flights, but it will happen eventually, even if the only
money they could make is from the government, by doing the government's
missions.

------
jacquesm
I don't think Elon Musk will be distracted by this, maybe he'll see it as just
one more reason to succeed. It doesn't matter what other people think you can
or can not do, it matters what you really do. If there are physical reasons
why it can't be done that is one thing but economical reasons matter little to
nothing to driven billionaires with dreams. So far Musk puts just about every
other billionaire out there (1200 at last count) to shame, instead of pursuing
money for its own sake he pursues it to fuel his dreams, which I think is a
step up.

------
a3voices
That's pretty short-sighted. If a 1960s era government with limited computer
technology can put people on the moon, I think a modern business with adequate
funding can send people to Mars.

